# Green tree frog pics!



## Kitah (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi guys! I haven't had much access to the internet lately, but I come on every few days, and on weekends! 

I'm currently doing work placement, and its been raining HEAPS here lately! This has brought all the green tree frog out, and this is my second ever half-attempt at using a dSLR camera. For a few other nights this week I shall try to get more pics, as these frogs are everywhere!

I hope you like the pics, there aren't many because it kept raining


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 1, 2010)

Woah that frog is stunning!
Great photography as well!


----------



## najanaja (Dec 1, 2010)

Great pics you got there..

its raining here on the mountain and this little fella is currently on my windaw as we speak...


----------



## Kitah (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys  I got a few more pics tonight, and it turns out they were of the same frog (it has the same scar along the right side). They didn't come out too great though as he wasn't very cooperative


----------



## jordanmulder (Dec 3, 2010)

so did you end up getting a dslr? What did you end up getting?


----------



## Kitah (Dec 3, 2010)

No, this was my uncles dSLR, a canon 350D just with the standard 18-55mm lens (I think thats what it was- its the kit lens)

I did get the 'Encouragement award' from the Symposium photo competition though, so may hopefully be getting a 550D


----------

